# Bad Boys For Life: Der erste Trailer mit Will Smith und Martin Lawrence:



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Bad Boys For Life: Der erste Trailer mit Will Smith und Martin Lawrence:* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bad Boys For Life: Der erste Trailer mit Will Smith und Martin Lawrence:*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. September 2019)

Hab mir den Trailer schon gestern angesehen und bin überhaupt nicht angetan. Vom Humor kommt nichts bei mir an, sehr schade. Und warum zum Henker ist Lawrence so füllig?


----------



## Holindarn (5. September 2019)

man is der lawrence fett geworden!! darfst das schon so nennen, füllig is gut untertrieben


----------



## AbuMegatron (5. September 2019)

Hmmm bisschen zu viel Big Mamas Haus.... aber Will is noch frech


----------



## trigger831 (5. September 2019)

Wird vielleicht nicht an die Vorgänger anknüpfen, aber:

Bad boys, bad boys
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do
When they come for you


----------



## Rage1988 (6. September 2019)

Holindarn schrieb:


> man is der lawrence fett geworden!! darfst das schon so nennen, füllig is gut untertrieben



Mein erster Gedanke, als ich den Trailer gesehen habe 
Der kann so direkt den nächsten Big Mama Film drehen 

Ich freue mich trotzdem darauf. Es gibt heutzutage viel zu wenig Filme im Stil von Bad Boys, Lethal Weapon etc.
Man wird ja nur noch von Superhelden / Antihelden Filmen zugemüllt.


----------



## SanSold (6. September 2019)

Neue und kreative Ideen - wofür? Man nimmt lieber eine alte, bewährte Filmreihe, wärm es auf und kassiert Geld.


----------



## empy (6. September 2019)

Gabe Newell ist unter die Gangster gegangen?


----------



## Zinga (6. September 2019)

auf jeden fall ein besuch im Kino wert...


----------



## Bongripper666 (6. September 2019)

Eine Schande für den Originalteil.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. September 2019)

Wieso? Was genau soll jetzt auf einmal anders sein im Vergleich zu BB 1+2? Ja, ML ist fülliger geworden, aber ansonsten sieht dies vom Ton/Inszenierung her exakt genau so aus wie vor zuletzt 16 Jahren, mMn.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Ist eben ein Buddy Movie. Gibt eine Menge davon.


----------



## Mindfreak (6. September 2019)

juko888 schrieb:


> Hab mir den Trailer schon gestern angesehen und bin überhaupt nicht angetan. Vom Humor kommt nichts bei mir an, sehr schade. Und warum zum Henker ist Lawrence so füllig?



Vielleicht weil er zugenommen hat? Du bist auch nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. September 2019)

Mindfreak schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er zugenommen hat? Du bist auch nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte ...



Oh, gleich persönlich werden, obwohl man selbst offensichtlich keine Ahnung von rhetorischen Fragen hat. Das lässt aber tief blicken.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. September 2019)

SanSold schrieb:


> Neue und kreative Ideen - wofür? Man nimmt lieber eine alte, bewährte Filmreihe, wärm es auf und kassiert Geld.



Ach, so kreativ wie der hundertste X-Men Film, Avengers, Transformers etc.?
Welcher Film ist denn heutzutage noch außergewöhnlich?



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Eine Schande für den Originalteil.



Es gab bisher zwei Teile.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Welcher Film ist denn heutzutage noch außergewöhnlich?



Da gibt es schon einige.


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Welcher Film ist denn heutzutage noch außergewöhnlich?


Keine aus Hollywood.


----------

